# Dogread's june book MAKING SCENTS OF TRACKING



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yahoo groups has one group called dog read where the author joins the group for a month long question and answer session on their book.

This months book is MAKING SCENTS OF TRACKING by Deborah Davis and though some of you would enjoy being in on the discussion.


----------

